# My Tanks



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

Just thought I would show you a few pictures  

So just wanted to let you know that I'm only 15. I got my first tank a few months ago and it was a little 13 litre one that housed two rosy barbs (a mistake thanks to the employees at pets at home.) I l fell in love with keeping my fish and pretty soon the full family was all interested so my parents went and bought their own tank. It is a 64 litre and is going to be a tropical tank. 
















Here is my little 13 litre one









I'll keep these updated


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice tanks.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

love the budah


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

nice looking tanks, good job


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I love the budda you have in there


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks everyone.
So today I got 4 white cloud mountain minnows for my little tank and they seem to be settling in lovely. 
My parents got 2 dalmnation mollies and 2 black mollies. 
I will post pictures later if I can


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

sorry I haven't updated for a while. So to the big tank we have added 2 gold mollies, 2 silver mollies and a catfish


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

Today I added a apple snail to my little tank. It is huge lmao. Plus my parents added 4 Peppered Corydoras Catfish


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol just make sure you can keep the population under control...apple snails have a habit of multiplying.

Also, you might want to think about resizing your pictures, that way it's easier to see the whole picture. if you have paint, you can go to the resize option (I usually go to 20% of original, but I like smaller pictures), save it, and then upload as normal.


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

here are some pictures


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

Kehy said:


> lol just make sure you can keep the population under control...apple snails have a habit of multiplying.
> 
> Also, you might want to think about resizing your pictures, that way it's easier to see the whole picture. if you have paint, you can go to the resize option (I usually go to 20% of original, but I like smaller pictures), save it, and then upload as normal.


Yeah I know that's why I just bought the one hehe. Ooops sorry I posted more pictures before I saw your post but I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

I added two coconut caves that I made to my little tank. Can I just say how much I love my apple snail he is so funny.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks cute!


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks


----------

